# Wheel Similarity



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

DjSuavee said:


> I am looking to upgrade my 16" wheels to 18" wheels. Does anyone know some really dope wheels that I can upgrade to, that fits the bolt pattern 5x105?
> 
> 
> I was trying to find another wheel that was similar to this one, because it doesn't have a bolt pattern that fits mine (see attachment). No luck so far!
> ...


Look on sites such as tirerack, or from the manufacturer of the wheels' own site rather than places like carid.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

5x105 ( 5 lugs with a 105mm spread)
Rims with this bolt pattern may fit the following vehicles:

Buick (4)
Encore Excelle GT Royaum Verano

Chevrolet (9)
Aveo Bolt Cavalier Cruze Cruze Limited Sonic Tracker Trax Volt

Daewoo (1)
Lacetti

Holden (3)
Barina Cruze Trax

Opel (4)
Ampera-e Astra Mokka Mokka X

Vauxhall (2)
Astra Mokka


Aftermarket 5x105 rims
BB Wheels


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Disclaimer: I didn't bother to click on any of these and check the center hole diameters:
4 New 18X8 40 Offset 5x105/5x110 DRAG DR-34 Black Wheels/Rims 65614 18 Inch | eBay

18 inch 18x8 RUFF R367 Satin Black wheel rim 5x4.13 5x105 +38 | eBay

18 inch 18x8 RUFF R366 Satin Black wheel rim 5x4.13 5x105 +38 | eBay

[url]http://www.bbwheelsonline.com/konig-control-45b-wheels-rims-18x8-5x105-5x4-5-5x114-3-black-40mm-offset-45B-CL88T54405/
[/URL]


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the different options! I ran into the VMR V710 (http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels/v710/) and fell in love, however they don?t have 5x105!!  Does anyone know where I can find them with 5x105? Or a different brand but similar style?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My suggestion is, not to waste your money on $150 “dope” wheels. Nothing good ever comes from it. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

